# OVH/Runabove launches arm64 servers for testing



## willie (Sep 23, 2015)

See https://www.runabove.com/armcloud.xml  scroll down for instance specs and prospective pricing.  Right now you can only get 1 core but it's temporarily free.  They will go up to 24 cores and 48gb of ram for 0.10 euro/hour or 37.34 euro/month (their monthly rates are 0.5x hourly).  I think these are likely to be on the 48-core Cavium processors (2 ghz arm9) that have been mentioned in OVH press releases in the past couple months, so it's disappointing that they don't mention 48-core instances.  I remember figuring that they should be comparable in raw compute speed to a midrange Intel E5, quite a beefy server.  1 of these cores is likely to be about 3x a Scaleway C1 core.  That's based on scaling up from Android benchmarks taken on recent arm64 cellular phones and from the raspberry pi model 2.  I haven't tried one of these yet but might do so and run some benchmarks.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 23, 2015)

At the moment it's a super-limited 100-person test that filled up right away. You can't sign up now.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 23, 2015)

RunAbove revamped their focus and is now strictly a testing ground for future OVH.com products.  They moved most of their offerings to OVH's new Public Cloud (and VPS Cloud) offerings.


----------



## willie (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh damn, it was open earlier today and I was going to sign up, didn't realize it would fill so fast.  Did anyone here get one?


----------



## willie (Sep 25, 2015)

> RunAbove revamped their focus and is now strictly a testing ground for future OVH.com products.  They moved most of their offerings to OVH's new Public Cloud (and VPS Cloud) offerings.



Thanks, yeah, I did see the brand shuffling between Runabove and OVH, but didn't notice til a while later that some new products appeared, namely some very large VPS's in the OVH public cloud (up to 240GB of ram, up to 32 vcores).  Pricing is better than comparable big AWS instances but not by all that much, and there's no equivalent of spot instances, but it's good to see more of those big servers out there.  There was a time I needed a big AWS instance for something and they just weren't available.  It's also odd that it's not possible to max both memory and cores at the same time (there's 240GB 16 core, and 120GB 32 core).  The underlying hardware is likely a dual E5 with 256gb and 32 or 36 cores, so why not offer it all at once?

OVH VPS cloud (2016 line) seems to be the same as before--did they add anything?  Or do you mean that the 2016 VPS cloud is evolved from the earlier Runabove lab product?  Does that mean that the VPS cloud has dedicated resources?  It's interesting that there's a gap between the VPS cloud and the "public cloud" and that these are separate OVH product lines.

I notice one amusing thing: the VPS Cloud and SSD (budget) servers in the VPS section are billable only by the month; but in the Public Cloud section they have the SSD servers available with hourly billing.  It would be nice if VPS Cloud was also available that way.  It really seems like a nice product, way ahead of anything on Vpsboard including DO, Vultr, and so forth, due to the HA file system (Ceph under OpenStack).

Still though, the most interesting thing about the whole offering is the ARM64 servers, so I hope they're more generally available soon.  I'm eager to run some tests.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 26, 2015)

They offer some great stuff:
Desktop as a service: https://www.runabove.com/deskaas.xml

Windows 2012 R2 with 1 core 2 GB RAM 10 GB Storage Fixed IP Admin Rights Unlimited Traffic.


----------



## willie (Sep 26, 2015)

They're building new datacenters too:

http://enterprisetimes.co.uk/2015/09/24/ovh-plans-massive-cloud-expansion/

Not sure I'd want a remote Windows desktop though, especially with transatlantic latency


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 27, 2015)

willie said:


> Not sure I'd want a remote Windows desktop though, especially with transatlantic latency



Same for me on US offers


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 27, 2015)

willie said:


> Not sure I'd want a remote Windows desktop though, especially with transatlantic latency



 I (in NY) use a Debian XFCE remote desktop in France (connected via x2go)  and transatlantic latency isn't really a problem for most applications.  I wouldn't recommend it for multimedia due to the 85ms-90ms latency but otherwise its no problem (note desktop is on an i7 dedicated not a VPS)

For anyone trying out the OVH desktop beta, the VMWare Horizon client will make your life easier (clients for Linux, Mac, Windows, Android, iOS) https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/info/slug/desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_horizon_clients/3_0#win64


----------

